# Pilker oder Beifänger???



## Roland60 (4. August 2011)

Auf was würdet ihr angeln oder fangt mehr?
Z.b ein Pilker und ein Beifänger odernur ein Pilker etc.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Brikz83 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

mmhh...komische Frage, auf beides zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und Tagen.

im Zweifel kann ein beifänger ja nicht schaden, du musst ja aufm Kutter meistens nicht auf soviel weite kommen beim auswerfen.


----------



## Roland60 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Naja aber stört der beifänger nicht führen des Pilkers?
Oder spielt er dafür keine große Rolle?

:vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Anfangs fische ich immer einen Pilker mit einem Beifänger. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass nur auf Beifänger oder nur auf Pilker gefangen wird, kann man die Montage ja entsprechend abändern. Meist belasse ich es aber dabei.


----------



## onyx134 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Wenn Du eher der passive Typ bist und die Angel gern mal "hängen" lässt, dann empfehle ich Dir nen 100g Pilker und zwei Beifänger, weil die tänzeln sehr gut, wenn der Pilker über den Grund hakt. Dabei fängt man nach meiner Erfahrung mehr, wenn man der Pilkerführung nicht 100% mächtig ist, aber Du solltest mit dem ein oder anderen Abriss rechnen.

Bist Du eher der aktive, der nur an seiner Rute rumrupft, dann solltest du evtl. den Pilker allein nutzen. Dabei ist halt die Führung wichtig, denn so machen es die Profis.:q


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Wassertiefe? Drift? welche Schnur findet ihre Verwendung? Kutter oder Kleinboot? . . . 

Die Frage ist so pauschal nicht zu beantworten. Grundsätzlich gilt: Mit einer einfachen Pilker/Giummifischmontage ohne "Tannenbaum" an dünner geflochtener Schnur kommt man mit vergleichsweise deutlich weniger Gewicht schneller an den Grund und damit zum Fisch und kann aufgrund des geringeren Gewichtes im Normalfall ein lebhafteres Köderspiel erzeugen. Das kann das Fangergebnis sehr positiv beeinflussen. Je größer die Tiefe und je Stärker die Drift umso ausgeprägter ist dieser Effekt.

Bei geringer Drift und Tiefe kannst Du ja einen Beifänger montieren. Bei starker Drift und tieferem Wasser ist es wichtiger , schnell runter zu kommen. Dann lieber eine Solomontage.

Wie immer. . . es kommt darauf an:q.


----------



## Franky (4. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Ich habe zuletzt über Pfingsten ausschließlich auf Solopilker gefangen - was aber auch daran gelegen haben mag, dass ich meine Tüte mit Gummikrams ca. 700 km vor der Ostseeküste habe liegenlassen........ :q
In der Regel starte ich auch tatsächlich nur mit Pilker - wenn es gar nicht bzw. zaghaft beisst, packe ich auch gerne mal einen Beifänger vor das Naturblei bzw. knüpfe einen Twister hinter den (dann hakenlosen) Pilker.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Moin!
Ich nehme erstmal alles Köder-Gerödel & -Gedöns mit und schaue dann mal wie es bei den Anderen aufm Kutter läuft.
Geht der Pilker besser... oder Beifänger... oder beides gleich gut... (Wichtig: auf Farben achten!) dem entsprechend wird die Montege umgerüstet.
Geht bei Allen nix dolles, wird selber ausführlich in Sachen Köder / System / Farben experimentiert.

Versuch macht Kluch.... ! |kopfkrat ...und beschert Dir im Laufe der Zeit ganz locker ne "zierliche" ca. 4 - 5 kg Köderpalette im Angeltäschchen... |bigeyes


----------



## MeFo_83 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Wenn Du eher der passive Typ bist und die Angel gern mal "hängen" lässt, dann empfehle ich Dir nen 100g Pilker und zwei Beifänger, weil die tänzeln sehr gut, wenn der Pilker über den Grund hakt. Dabei fängt man nach meiner Erfahrung mehr, wenn man der Pilkerführung nicht 100% mächtig ist, aber Du solltest mit dem ein oder anderen Abriss rechnen.
> 
> Bist Du eher der aktive, der nur an seiner Rute rumrupft, dann solltest du evtl. den Pilker allein nutzen. Dabei ist halt die Führung wichtig, denn so machen es die Profis.:q


100g pilker???|kopfkrat willst richtung norwegen???|supergri

@ Roland 60 :

die hälfte ist vollkommen ausreichend. und was wir die letzten 3 touren beoachtet haben ist, das ob pilker oder Kopyto gleich gefangen wird.Kopyto entweder in grün-glitter oder braun-glitter #6
ist aber immer wie die anderen schon sagten immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## BennyO (6. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Naja 50 Gramm reichen an manchen Tagen, aber nicht immer.
Pack dir für den Anfang einfach Pilker von 60 bis 125 Gramm ein. Somit bist du für jede Situation gerüstet.
Orange- Silber ist meine Lieblingsfarbe!!


----------



## Haifisch81 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Hallo Ronald60,

das mit Pilker oder Beifänger kann man pauschal nicht so beantworten, da ich ja nicht weiß, wo du angeln möchtest. Wie schon oben erwähnt, es kommt auf Trift, Fangtiefe, Nord- oder Ostsee, hängertrechtiger Grund, Wracks und noch viele andere Faktoren an. Aber das waren schon mal die Wichtigsten. Manchmal ist auch ein Blei mit 1 bis 2 Beifängern fängiger als ein Pilker, bei dem man andauernd hängen bleibt und abreißt (hab selbst schon die Erfahrung gemacht).

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*



BennyO schrieb:


> Naja 50 Gramm reichen an manchen Tagen, aber nicht immer.
> Pack dir für den Anfang einfach Pilker von 60 bis 125 Gramm ein. Somit bist du für jede Situation gerüstet.
> Orange- Silber ist meine Lieblingsfarbe!!


richtüchhh #6 sagte ich ja, jeden tag unterschiedlich!
sind aber auch schöne farben#6


----------



## JapanRot (6. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

125gr Pilker ohne Haken, 2 Blitz Dreierjigs in japanrot/schwarz, das ganze gejiggt....7 Tage die Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr... wer mit mir mal auf dem Boot war weiß bescheid...


----------



## Miracle Man (7. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Habe in der vorletzten Woche auf schwarzen Pilker und Jig in japanrot 4 gute Dorsche in kurzer Zeit gefangen.
3 auf den Pilker, einer auf das Vorfach


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Fische eigentlich nur im Frühjahr Pilker solo. Ansonsten immer Pilker mit Jig. Wenn nur der Jig läuft, zwei Jigs mit Pilker ohne Drilling.


----------



## Panafax1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Also Ich angel zuerst immer mit gummifisch wenn es dann nicht läuft mit dem pilker danach kommt dann der beifänder mit dran ommt dann ein köhlerschwarm mal unters boot ist der beifänger sofort wieder runter wenn ich aber vorher ein paar dorsche unter den seelachsen gefangen hab bleibt der beifänger dran weil dann mommen meist die dicken dorsche und dafür ist der beifänger ideal.


Jörg


----------



## Roland60 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Ich danke für eure antworten sie waren sehr hilfreich!!!
Also mit der Grammzahl denke ich auch das 75 g immer ausreichen denke ich 
Also seid ihr auch alle der Meinung das am Anfang lieber solo fischen angesagt ist und wenn das nicht läuft dann ein beifänger!!??
Ich würde mich übe mehr antworten freuen das ist sehr interessant!


----------



## MeFo_83 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*



Roland60 schrieb:


> Ich danke für eure antworten sie waren sehr hilfreich!!!
> Also mit der Grammzahl denke ich auch das 75 g immer ausreichen denke ich
> Also seid ihr auch alle der Meinung das am Anfang lieber solo fischen angesagt ist und wenn das nicht läuft dann ein beifänger!!??
> Ich würde mich übe mehr antworten freuen das ist sehr interessant!


also meiner einer fischt immer mit den 3 Kameraden. einmal 50 und einmal 60 gramm zum wechsel unten und der kleine weiß-blaue oben als beifänger!
immer sehr erfolgreich der kleine oben #6 
das vorfach ist natürlich mit metallseitenarm oben sonst macht der kleine keine gute figur in der tiefe!
#h


----------



## Stefan111x (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Hallo,

da ich am Samstag zum Angeln nach Norwegen fliege, und gerade gesehen habe das ihr Kopytos angesprochen habt, ist bei mir sofort Interesse aufgekommen.
Da es bei mir der erste Norwegen Urlaub wird, habe ich mir nur eine Grundausstattung an Pilkern und Vorfächern zugelegt.

Daher meine Frage, kann ich in Norwegen auch mit Gummifischen, Blinkern oder sogar Wobbler angeln?? Diese Frage bezieht sich nur aufs Uferangeln.

Freue mich auf schnelle Antworten!


----------



## Dingsens (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Moin,

2 Stunden später schnell genug? :m

Blinker/Wobbler vom Ufer auf jeden Fall,Gummifisch könnte sehr verlustreich werden! 
Kommt natürlich auf das Ufer an,ist in den allermeisten Fällen aber sehr schroff und steinig.

Petri und Grüße...


----------



## Stefan111x (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort#h

Mit was für einen Fisch muss ich denn da rechnen wenn ich vom Ufer aus Angel?
Und hast du noch ein paar Tipps für das Angeln vom Ufer?


----------



## onyx134 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> 100g pilker???|kopfkrat willst richtung norwegen???|supergri
> 
> @ Roland 60 :
> 
> ...



Du, Fakt ist, dass Du bei einer Tiefe von 40m und einer Windstärke von4-5bf und einem 100g Pilker schon fast keinen grundkontakt mehr bekommst. Grad bei euch da oben richtung rügen ist das der Fall. Da wird sogar vom Kapitän empfohlen 150g-200g zu nutzen.(Jan cux)
Und wenn man hier so liest und sich auch auf dem Schiff umschaut sind es doch meist die schwereren Pilker, welche gut fangen. Grad für nen Anfänger kann ich das nur empfehlen!
Für ein gescheites twisterspiel brauchst du ein wenig Gewicht an der Schnur.


----------



## MeFo_83 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Du, Fakt ist, dass Du bei einer Tiefe von 40m und einer Windstärke von4-5bf und einem 100g Pilker schon fast keinen grundkontakt mehr bekommst. Grad bei euch da oben richtung rügen ist das der Fall. Da wird sogar vom Kapitän empfohlen 150g-200g zu nutzen.(Jan cux)
> Und wenn man hier so liest und sich auch auf dem Schiff umschaut sind es doch meist die schwereren Pilker, welche gut fangen. Grad für nen Anfänger kann ich das nur empfehlen!
> Für ein gescheites twisterspiel brauchst du ein wenig Gewicht an der Schnur.


40m tiefe? wo fahrt ihr denn hin?|kopfkrat
naja gut,mit 50er mono müßte man schon so ein schweres gerät nehmen um was zu merken, da hast du recht
nein mal spaß bei seite!
hatte ja nun schon geschrieben das es sehr unterschiedlich ist was die angelverhältnisse betrifft. da gehört natürlich auch das wetter und die see dazu.
habe ja auch geschrieben was meine erfahrungen sind!
auch bei höheren wellen brauch ich nur meine 60g gummis. geht sehr gut#6
gruß#h


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Ein 60 g Gummi läuft auch ganz anders, als ein 60 g Pilker.


----------



## Miracle Man (10. August 2011)

*AW: Pilker oder Beifänger???*

Also ich bin in der Lübecker Bucht auch nicht unter 100 gr unterwegs.
Diese starke Unterströmung macht selbst mit dem 100er manchmal was sie will... #c


----------

